# First cat, we let her go.



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Dirt hole set. Had to borrow a buddies snare to let it out. White Cloud area.


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

Good job, That is a very nice cat. They can get pretty mean when you try to let them go.


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

How DO you let them go. I dont trap but always wanted to and Enjoy your Trapping Thread...Thanks.


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy big cat batman!!!! Man, I wish I could get something like that. I have gone bobcat hunting w/ a guide and came up short. 

I need to start to trap. Is it legal in MI to use a feather as attractant? Do you call also? You are one lucky guy to trap something like that. I bet that is once in a lifetime for a big cat like that. From the picture, it looks like a 40 lbs plus!!!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

mattz03svt said:


> Holy big cat batman!!!! Man, I wish I could get something like that. I have gone bobcat hunting w/ a guide and came up short.
> 
> I need to start to trap. Is it legal in MI to use a feather as attractant? Do you call also? You are one lucky guy to trap something like that. I bet that is once in a lifetime for a big cat like that. From the picture, it looks like a 40 lbs plus!!!


 Yupper on the feather. Check the trapping guide for very specific dates and regs. Robert cats' area tends to be expanding every year,but the "open" to trapping and hunting are not as of yet.
Also,this year you are required to give up the skull to any bobcat,fisher or marten.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

short stick said:


> How DO you let them go. I dont trap but always wanted to and Enjoy your Trapping Thread...Thanks.


 Get them to the end ot the stake line then throw a brushy pine tree over them. Stand on the pine tree and release them.


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Get them to the end ot the stake line then throw a brushy pine tree over them. Stand on the pine tree and release them.



Sounds like fun:yikes:


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice cat, congrats on your first.

I've released two already this season, you get used to it around here. No big thing for the cat or me, with a catch pole....they always stand there after I release them, have to shoo them away to remake the set.

Heres my two, and hopefully the last, so far this season...


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job on the cat. The pop. just gets bigger. Hopefully they will have a season in your area soon. I released a small red fox on Sunday am. Better to see him run loose then on a board for a dollar.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

short stick said:


> How DO you let them go. I dont trap but always wanted to and Enjoy your Trapping Thread...Thanks.


We used a catch pole and put it to sleep, released the trap and the pole and jumped in the back of the truck. It got up, shook off and walked away.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

We've had a breeding pair near Hesperia for the last 8+ years. Pretty neat to get pictures of the babies every year. 

Maybe some day they will expand the zone to our area.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

No need to put a bobcat to sleep if you have a catch pole and leather gloves. Just get the noose snug, stretch them out, step on the pole and release the levers with your two hands. 

I suggest walking the cat away from the set before releasing it, because they almost always stand there once theyre free. I dont like the idea of remaking the set with a cat standing 3-feet away, but 20-feet is no problem. 

Heres a recent example....

[ame="http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/northcountry1/?action=view&current=Foodplotbobcat.mp4"]Foodplotbobcat.mp4 video by northcountry1 - Photobucket[/ame]

-NC


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Knight said:


> We've had a breeding pair near Hesperia for the last 8+ years. Pretty neat to get pictures of the babies every year.
> 
> Maybe some day they will expand the zone to our area.


They are all over this area. Much larger population than most realize.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

North,

Your video did not work. I would sure like to see how you control the other three feet with out taking some wind out of it.

OOPS, it does work, but you didn't show how you got him out.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

ken powell said:


> I would sure like to see how you control the other three feet with out taking some wind out of it.


Ken, I described it in my post. I run the line alone and never tried filming myself releasing a cat. Maybe I'll throw a small tripod in my gear bag for next time.

-NC


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

nice video n.c. , I think the kitty just wanted you to pet her behind the ear:lol:

not to many cats in my neck of the woods, seems to be a lot south of me and then up across the bridge.
alot of hound guys in my area, and as one put it " if there is a cat from gaylord north to the bridge, it better have wings cause we'll be on it!!!"

needless to say , I havnt caught one yet!


----------

